
Show HN: Hyperlogs – Easy time tracking - eibrahim
http://www.hyperlogs.com/
======
nrjames
It drives me nuts when the "screenshots" aren't screenshots on this type of
project. It's a complete blocker to me signing up.

------
Rhapso
I can't tell what this product actually does within 30s of opening the page.
Maybe I am not your target demographic but no indications of how the software
works without a login is a turnoff.

~~~
eibrahim
I agree. We want to add an explainer video and better screenshots and all that
jazz, but we are still pre-beta, well beta at midnight. It's all on our
roadmap. Right now, we are trying to focus on core functionality, testing,
validation, feedback, etc...

~~~
cuu508
Your landing page has several product screenshots with all the details masked
out, except inside the small feature highlight circles. It would help if the
details (of some mock data) were visible.

Access to a demo account with no signup required would help too.

~~~
eibrahim
Thank you for this feedback. We have a "demo account" on our roadmap which
will make it easier for visitors to play around with the app without any
signups. But I hope you give it a spin and let us know what you think. thanks
again.

~~~
maruhan2
Demo account is cool and all but it still doesn't explain why the details are
blurred out from the "screenshot"

~~~
eibrahim
Because we are iterating on design a lot during the beta so we will end up
having to change the screenshots all the time.

I have also noticed that’s a trend on a lot of websites now and I see the
benefit of it as the website owner but I can also see your frustration as a
user.

------
CSDude
What does this screenshot is supposed to tell? [http://www.hyperlogs.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/01/hyperlog...](http://www.hyperlogs.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/01/hyperlogs-time-entries.png)

Also logo is a copy of Slack logo with H on it

------
pdq
FYI, your favicon logo is an almost exact replica of Slack's logo, colors and
all.

[1] [https://slack.com/](https://slack.com/)

------
dataking
Is your product DCAA compliant? As a small government contractor, my employer
is required to use a DCAA compliant time tracking system. Anything that is
not, is a non-starter. Please consider making the answer to compliance
questions easy to find, even if you have to answer in the negative initially.

~~~
eibrahim
We are not DCAA compliant but that is a great idea. We are based out of
Washington DC, so DCAA compliance might be something to look into. Thanks for
bringing it to our attention.

PS: We are also creating an FAQ section and will include a question for DCAA
compliance.

------
matart
Maybe an example of what invoicing is like and what integrations it has would
help. Maybe an example of what insights it will have over my time management.

~~~
eibrahim
Thank you great feedback... it's on our todo list - this is just a beta.

~~~
adar
You should state on the site that it's a beta/work in progress so people don't
think it's a finished product and leave because you don't offer a feature they
want yet.

~~~
prawn
Exactly. It talks about integrations but then doesn't seem to have any?

Is there even a polished design? Masking the screenshots suggests maybe not?

~~~
maxiomtech
As for the design, I would encourage you to sign up, I am sure you will be
very surprised with what you'll find. The app is VERY polished (for a beta).

We are spending a lot more time on the app than we are on the website. That
will change soon, but this is why you are perhaps finding the website's
content to be insufficient yet.

Thanks!

~~~
prawn
Not enough information to sign up, sorry. If the app is really polished, take
a screenshot and add it to the launch site maybe?

------
nkerkin
How does this compare to toggl [0]?

[0] [https://toggl.com/](https://toggl.com/)

~~~
nodesocket
Also curious how Hyperlogs compares to Toggl? I use Toggl for my DevOps
consulting company and it works well.

~~~
maxiomtech
I believe toggl is confusing. It allows you to add time in a very unstructured
way. Hyperlogs and much simpler and streamlined app. Its intuitive enough. You
get it, get your work done and get out. No guess work, no waste of time
figuring thing out.

That all said, you should give it a shot. Sign up and try it, it is free for
one user.

~~~
nkerkin
I tried out hyperlogs and don't really see that it provides any features over
existing timesheet entering solutions yet. It looks good so far and I'll be
interested to see how you progress.

I disagree that it's more streamlined though. toggl's killer feature is the
ability to switch between tasks with 1 click as I'm performing the work. For
mine this is the big distinction between an after-the-fact timesheet data
entry app like hyperlogs and an actual time-tracking app like toggl.

The majority of my interaction with toggl is via the desktop app and chrome
plugin, any competitor without these integrations is a non-starter.

------
haldean
This looks cool! The thing that would convince me to switch from what I'm
already using would be seeing what the invoicing workflow looks like; a bunch
of time trackers claim to support invoicing but then either their workflows
are really janky or their invoices look extremely unprofessional. I had to try
probably close to 10 time tracking/invoicing packages before I found Paydirt,
which is what I currently use; seeing a side-by-side comparison to some of
these other services would be very helpful.

Time tracking and invoicing already takes up a bunch of my, well, time, and to
be honest I'm not willing to just try another one out for a bit without seeing
more of how it works. More information on the landing page would be a huge
start.

~~~
eibrahim
Thanks, this is our first beta... we will build out invoicing and it is going
to kick ass... signup so we can get your email and spam you when we get it
built :)

------
stochastic_monk
It’s confusing to me for the name of the product to bear a purely superficial
resemblance to HyperLogLogs without any discernible relation.

Is this a Java/JavaScript Ham/Hamster joke?

~~~
eibrahim
I have no idea what HyperLogLogs is - never heard of it probably because I try
to stay as far away as I can get from anything remotely related to java :)

~~~
kornish
The reference to Java/Javascript Ham/Hamster was to give examples of two
things which share syllables, but are actually completely unlike each other.
Ham doesn't come from a hamster and Javascript only borrowed Java's name, not
its features.

------
jgh
You need to add https to the site, also the site makes it look like there's an
app to download but i guess there isnt?

~~~
eibrahim
We don't have a mobile app at the moment and our responsive story is not fully
flushed out. We wanted to focus on core functionality for this beta and we
will take it from there. We are just getting started :) . Thanks for the
feedback.

~~~
jgh
oh i meant even a mac app, so i dont have to have yet another tab permanently
opened all day (i have 3 perma-tabs for gmail as it is :P)

~~~
maxiomtech
We are actively looking into the Mac/Windows app wrapper story (Like Slack's
or Quickbooks etc). Stay tuned.

------
eibrahim
OP - this is built with Ember, Rails, Postgres. Hosted in docker at Digital
Ocean.

~~~
planar_vector
I think the website is pretty snazzy and is illustrative. Is this a WordPress
template? If so, would you recommend any managed WordPress hosting site -
WpEngine? Our performance on Siteground with Cloudflare has been less than
stellar.

~~~
jekrb
Not OP but also I've heard Cloudways is good for managed WP hosting
[https://www.cloudways.com/en/](https://www.cloudways.com/en/)

I've used WPEngine and haven't experienced much issue myself. Their support
has been good and pretty helpful with managing tricky mysql situations.

------
dyeje
I expected it to be a tool involving logs.

------
vesak
> Research shows that businesses lose a staggering average of 15% to 30%
> revenue in unlogged time-entries.

Doesn't this just mean that their services are 15-30% cheaper? If those time
entries are properly reported, won't their clients just be more hard pressed
to find cheaper alternatives?

At least this the exact argument that is used against salary increases.

------
tibu
I would be good to see the details. Currently this does nor say more than any
other time tracker. I would be interested in something which would force me to
tell it every X minutes whether I'm still working on a previous task or did I
change to something else etc.

~~~
maxiomtech
Noted. Thank you.

------
dotdi
Please, for the love of God, stop messing with scrolling. JUST STOP.

~~~
maxiomtech
Scrolling? What are you experiencing exactly?

~~~
dotdi
The landing page has soft scrolling or something like that. I'm pretty
allergic to anybody hijacking scroll.

------
welder
No time tracker is easy enough when compared to automated tracking [1].

1\. [https://wakatime.com](https://wakatime.com)

~~~
maxiomtech
Thanks welder, wakatime is a great tool. That being said it is specific for
the tech/development community. Hyperlogs is profession-agnostic. For
instance, Hyperlogs could be used by a law firm, accounting firm, construction
etc.

Thanks for your feedback!

